# Skeen 8.0 von 2012



## Tharen (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

habe besagtes Bike und habe mal nach Bildern im Internet geforscht, da ich "meine" Version nur beim Mountain-Bike-Magazin (Ergebnis "überragend und Kauftip) als Bild gefunden habe:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-radon-skeen-8-0.630011.2.htm









Bei Radon / Bike-Discount war aber folgendes Bild gefunden:







http://web.archive.org/web/20120910...n-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-8-0_id_18419_.htm

Warum habe ich eine andere Lackierung (oben) wie das vermeintliche Serienbike ??
Sorry, mich interessierts halt ...


----------



## Farmerbob (8. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Ich weiß es zwar nicht genau, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, das die Lackierung des oberen Rads (Deins) die des 8.0 ist.
Die untere ist ist auf jeden Fall die vom 7.0, allerdings ist die Ausstattung des 7.0 eine andere gewesen (SID, SRAM usw.).

Solange die Ausstattung übereinstimmt würde ich mir allerdings keine Gedanken darum machen .
Ich persönlich finde die Decals vom Skeen 2012 sowieso dermaßen hässlich, habe meine mit Aceton entfernt, komplett schwarz ohne die Roten Decals gefällt mir deutlich besser!.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

